# Lost dive knife at Navarre snorkel reef gulf side



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

On the off chance someone finds a black/Grey cressi dive knife at Navarre beach snorkel reef gulf side, I'd be glad to give a small reward for its return thanks.


----------

